# كـيــف تـعــبــي فــر يـو ن ( غـآ ز ا لـمـُـبـرد) لــسـيـآ ر تـــك



## طارق حسن محمد (18 يناير 2011)

*كـيــف تـعــبــي فــر يـو ن ( غـآ ز ا لـمـُـبـرد) لــسـيـآ ر تـــك ؟؟؟



بـــعـــمــل ا لأ تـي :



طــبــعــآ أمـا يــكـون الـمـُـبـرد مـن نـوع R12 الـمـُبرد القديم 
أ و من نوع R134a بـا لـسـيـآرآت ا لـحـد يـثـة

بــــس أ حـذ ر ا لـصـنـآ عـة ا لـهـنـد ية خـطـيـرة و ا لـصـيـنـيـة سـيـئة مـا هـي بـعـيـدة عـن الهندية

يـُـضـيـفـون غـآزآت سـآمة ورخيـصة 

و تـخـرب ضـآغـط المُـكـيـف وربمـا تـُـسـبـب حـريـقـة 
وأ ذ ا هـربـت لا سـمـح ا لله تـكـون سـآ مة تـقـتـُـل مـن بـا لــسـيـآ رة​



ا لأسـطـو آ نـة ( ا لـدبة ) ا لأ مـر يـكـيـة أ حــسـن شــيء

مـكـتـو ب عـلـيـهـا بخـط و آ ضح US أ و صنآعة أ مـركـا USA Made

أ وUS أ و Made in USA​

 مــُـلا حـظـة :
يـجـب أ صـلا ح أ ي تـهـر يـب أولا

ثـُـم أذا بـا لـلـيـآ ت( ا لخرآطيـش) أي تـهـر يـب 
أ كـــبـسـهـا عـند أهـل ا لـكـبــــس 
ولازم ينظفوها بالهواء من الأوسآخ ومن قطع المطآط وكبسها رخيص عملـها


أو أ ســتـبـد لـهـا جـد يـد ة .....



أ و لآ : يـجـب أن ا لـتـعـبـئـة تـنـتـهـي بـأ ن يـكـون ا لـضـغـط عـلـى ا لــسـآ عـة ( ا لـقـيـج ) الأ يــسـر


(أخـضـر أو أ زرق ) حول 84 و 80 رطل بالبوصة ا لمـُـر بـعـة psi ...



و ا لــسـيـآ ر ة و مــُـحـر كـهـا مـطـفـيـة و ا لـقـرآئــة في ا لسـآعة اليـُــسرى



ثـآ نـيـآ : ثــُـم أ ذ ا شــغـلـتـهـا بـعـد مـا تـفـصـل كـُـل شـيء و تـبـعـدُه

يـكـون ا لـضـغـط فـوق ا لـثـلا ثـة و عــشـرون 23psi كـُــل شـو يـة ///

كـُـل 3-4 دقـآئـق . يـبـرُ م أ ي يـطـفـي ا لـضـآ غـط و يــشـتـغـل



طـبـعـآ حـُـط ا لـمـُـكـيـف عـلـى ا لأ خـر و سـكـر ا لـشـبـآ بـيـك و ا لأ بـو آ ب



ثــآ لـثـآ : 
قـبـل ا لـبـدء بـا لـتـعـبـئـة يـجـب فـحـص ا لـنـظـآم (نـظـآم ا لـتـكـيـيـف) لـكــشـف أ ي تـهـر يـب



و أ لا ضــآ ع الـمــُبـرد { فـر يـو نـك} خـلا ل أ يـآ م بـــــــــسـيـطـة


خـآ صـة ا لـذ يـن مـُـسـآفـر يـن أو طالعين لـلـبـر أو عـُـمـرة أ و حـج أو مـُـصـيـف ...



خـآ صـة أ ذ ا تـــشـتـكـي مـن ا لـتـهـر يـب؟؟؟


مـضـخـة ا لــشـفـط و يـجـي مـعـهـا تــشـبـيـكـآت لـلــنـو عـيـن R12 
أو R134a

AC A/C ELECTRIC Vacuum Pump R134A & R12/R22 Connectors














ر آ بعـآ : 
طـر يـقـة فـحـص ا لـتـهـر يـب سـهـلـة لـكـن يـجـب أ ن يـكـون عـنـد صـآحـب ا لـمـحـل مـضـخـت شـفـط


( بـعـضـهـا تــكون حقت ضـغـآط مـُكيف شـُبـآك قـديم مفصول لوحـدُه)


أ ذ ا مـا عـنـدُه هـذي ا لـمـضـخـة فـلا تـصـلـح عـنـدُه أ ي شــيء

فـــهـو جـآ هــل بـا لـتـكـيـيـف أطــلا قــآ ؟؟؟

و هــو يـــُـــشــبـه هـذ ا 
لــكـن هـذا الذي بـأعـلى الصورة أ كـثـر تـطـور
ا لذي فـوق مـطـور ومـعـُه تـشـبـيـك لـكـلا ا لفريـونـيـيـن R12 أو R134a 
AC A/C ELECTRIC Vacuum Pump R134A & R12/R22 Connectors



















خـآ مـسـآ : يـــشـبـُـك مـضـخـت ا لــشـفـط مـحـل تـعبـئة الفـريـون و يــــشـفـُـط ا لـنـظـآم



و تـرى نـتـيـجـة ا لـشـفـط بـا لـسـآ عـة ا لـيـُـسـرى ا لـعـقـرب بـا لـنـآ قـص ( نـآ قـص -30 لـمـُـدة نـصـف ســآ عـة )



فـأ ذ ا نـقـصـت أ قـل مـن - 24 فــفــيـه تـهـر يـب يـجـب أ صـلا حـُـه قـبـل أي تـعـبـئـة

و أ لا ضـا ع شـُـغـلـك فـآ ضي



شــــُــف ا لـصـو رة لـعـد آ د ( مـقـيـآ س ) ا لـتـعـبـئـة و ا لــشـفـط

تـرى ا لـنـتـيـجـة هـُـنـا بـاليـسـآر يـوريك مـُعـبى ا لـسـيـآرة شـغـآ لة

وبأ سـفـل ا لسـآعـة ا لـيــسـآ ر تـرى الأعـدآد ا لزرقـاء لـلــشـفـط مـن 0 ألى 30 Hg 









خــطـو رة



ا لـهـنـد ي و ا لـصـيـنـي أ نــهــُـم يـضـيـفـون لـه ُ غـآزآت أ ُخـرى
و هـي خـطـيـرة و ســآ مـة و مـُـد مـر ة لـلـضـآ غـط و ا لـسـيـآرة
و لنـظــآ م ا لـتـكــيــيــف !!!




وبــعـضـهـا يـــسـبب حريق .




ا لــغــآ ز أ ســمـُـه ا لـصـحـيـح

Refrigerant gas R134a



هــذ ي ا لـد بـة ( ا لأ صـطـوآنة ) صـيـنـي












freon gas charging kit




























طـر يـقـة ا لـتــشـبـيـك

بــــــــس أ ســتــبـد ل ا لـعـُـلـبـة ا لـصـغـيـرة بـد بة ( أ سـطـوآ نـة )

أ نـا مـا أ حـُـب و لا أ فـضـل أ نـك تـسـتـخـد م ا لعـُـلـب ا لصـغـيـرة
فـهـي مـُـكـلـفـة و خــسـآ رة و مـُـعـقـد ة ؟؟؟















صـمـآ م ا لـتـعـبـئــة يـُــشـبـه هـذ ا لـلـنـو ع R134a 
بــــا لـــســيــآ رة








صـمـآ م ا لـتـعـبـئــة يـُــشـبـه هـذ ا لـلـنـو ع R134a 
بـــعـد ة ا لـتـعـبـئـة









هـُنا يوريك أين تـآخُذ ا لقيا سـآت باليـسـار للضغط الوآطي و للــشـفـط أسفل يــسـآر








هـُـنـا يوريـك مـحـلا ت ا لــشـبـك لـلـعـآ لـي و لـلـوآ طي فـي بـعـض ا لـسـيـآرآت

ا لذ ي فـوق لـلـضـغـط ا لوآطي الأيـسـر Low و ا لأ سـفـل للـضـغـط ا لعـآلي High

You need to find the high side service port of your car. This is easy - it's right in front of your face when you open the hood.










هـُـنـا يـو ر يـك كـمـيـة ا لـضـغـط و ا لـسـيـآ رة مـطـفـيـة

تـــســو يـهـا قــبـــل مـا تـبـدء تــشـغـل








هـُـنـا يــوريك كـيـف تـعـرف فـرق ا لـضـغـط بــسـبـب الـجـوء

فــكـُـل حـر آ رة لـهـا ضـغـط يـُـنـآ ســبـهـا (حـرآرة الـجـوء الخـآرجي)

طــبـعـآ فـي و سـطـ الـسـآ عـة مــسـطـرة خـآصـة للـحـرآرة

شـُـف أ ذا ا لـحـرآ رة 83F فهرن 
فــا لـضـغـط لا زم يـكـون أعلى شوية 88 psi




منقول للاستفادة لمن يريد ان يتعلم طريقة الشحن 
*


----------



## راعي السوزو (23 يناير 2011)

يعطيك العافيه مجهود يستحق الشكر
موفق باذن الله


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (6 فبراير 2011)

شكرأ لمرورك اخي الكريم


----------



## speed99a (2 مايو 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## senan85 (10 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (8 أغسطس 2012)

thank you


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (11 أغسطس 2012)

اشكر مروركم اخواني الاعزاء


----------

